# Boozy BBQ Pineapple



## hunter rose (Nov 18, 2017)

Anniversary dessert tonight... Boozy BBQ Pineapple. Made with Bacardi rum and buttery brown sugar with cinnamon. Delish!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2017)

Looks delicious!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 25, 2017)

HR, These rings look quite tasty.


----------



## hunter rose (Nov 25, 2017)

They were... However, next time I will cut the pineapple into spears. I was trying to get grill marks on the rings, but they were too flimsy on the grill grates I use. Spears would have worked better.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 20, 2017)

Looks Great!

I have a suggestion you might try, make yourself a branding iron.
Then try branding in some 'grill marks'.
Might give you the right caramelized lines?

But they look delicious as they were.

And... *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!*


----------



## hunter rose (Jan 8, 2018)

I have seen those branding irons... definite maybe. Never thought about using them on fruit. I have seen them used mostly on burgers.


----------

